# What to do about Logos and my text editions?



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Nov 24, 2006)

I have a *large* physical library and Logos' Scholars Library Gold Edition and there are some serious overlaps.

I have found over time that there are some books I like reading on the computer (commentaries) and some books I like reading away from the computer (sermons). To that end, I struggle with keeping some of my physical library that I have in Logos.

Why is that? I'm concerned that if I sell (let's use an example) my Calvin's Commentaries (which I have the physical books and the digital books within Logos) that if Logos ever goes out of business, I now have neither. I sold the books and the Logos software could one day stop working.

Does anyone else struggle with this? Thoughts?


----------



## crhoades (Nov 24, 2006)

Due to space constraints, I've sold everything (for the most part) that I have duplicates of - especially commentaries. If space is not an issue, I'd hang on to Calvin's commentaries because they are always nice to curl up with. I still have duplicates in some systematics texts like Berkouwer just because I don't want to part with his dogmatics in hardback (unless the price is wayyy right.) I even sold off all of my Boice commentaries and went electronic with them. As far as original language lexicons like Kittel or what not, I'm electronic as well.

Logos won't go out of business from what I can tell. Bob Pritchett is an excellent businessman and their catalogue is huge and growing all the time. They have invested in large scanners (like google) and are scanning in seminary libraries. Worst case scenario is decades from now, you have a virtual machine that will run Vista or whatever so you can still acess it. I can run Windows 3.1 on a virtual machine if I need to at this point.

I've run out of physical space for books and am now double-shelving at this point, so space for me is a premium. Hope my  helps.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Nov 25, 2006)

crhoades said:


> Due to space constraints, I've sold everything (for the most part) that I have duplicates of - especially commentaries. If space is not an issue, I'd hang on to Calvin's commentaries because they are always nice to curl up with. I still have duplicates in some systematics texts like Berkouwer just because I don't want to part with his dogmatics in hardback (unless the price is wayyy right.) I even sold off all of my Boice commentaries and went electronic with them. As far as original language lexicons like Kittel or what not, I'm electronic as well.
> 
> Logos won't go out of business from what I can tell. Bob Pritchett is an excellent businessman and their catalogue is huge and growing all the time. They have invested in large scanners (like google) and are scanning in seminary libraries.



...yes, but how are people buying? 



crhoades said:


> Worst case scenario is decades from now, you have a virtual machine that will run Vista or whatever so you can still acess it. I can run Windows 3.1 on a virtual machine if I need to at this point.
> 
> I've run out of physical space for books and am now double-shelving at this point, so space for me is a premium. Hope my  helps.



Clearly, if Logos goes down the tubes and you have to do something like this, that is the nightmare scenerio. This is what stops me from parting with my physical library.


I'd love to hear other weigh in on this topic.


----------

